# still confused, what coat type will she be?



## jaymas100 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi 

I am a new German Shepherd owner. I am still very confused about what type of coat Lily will have. Previous post have suggested a long coat but I am not so sure I think it might have been just puppy fluff. She now has short hair all over her body.

She is 15 weeks in the attached photos.

Does anyone know what type of coat she will end up with?

Some people have suggested plush (not sure what this is) some people have suggested semi long (again not sure what is meant by this) and others have suggested long stock coat. I have no idea what they mean by any of these. I just assumed I would either get a stock coat (short hair) or a long coat (lassy type). 

How do you tell if she will have an undercoat?

Can we tell at this age what she will end up like.

Thank you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"Plush" is a descriptive term, not a coat type.  She's definitely a coatie. Most coaties are long stock coats, meaning they have an undercoat. True long coats do not have an undercoat, but they're much less common and it's probably too soon to tell since she's still got her wooly puppy coat. All of my coaties are/have been long stock coats, so I couldn't tell you if there's any difference between them and true longcoats at this age. 

There is no such thing as "semi-long", although long coats can vary in length, just like stock coats can. The long hair around her ears is what gives her away as a coatie, regardless of what the fur on the rest of her body looks like.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I think she may be a coatie my pup clay had a similar coat lenth at your pups age hear are some pics so you can see what your pups coat lenth may look like in a few months, clay is just under 7 months hope i helped and your puppy is beauitful


----------



## jaymas100 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dear Debbie,
Thank you for your information. I guess I will have to wait and see what the true coat length will be. I don't really mind. We would love her if she had spikey purple hair. It nice watching her change. 
Sam


----------



## jaymas100 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dear Happy blonde,
Thank you for sharing your pictures. It is really nice to see how much they change. I love Clay especially his colour he is simply beautiful. In the second picture he has that wonderful majestic look that some shepherds get. I hope she looks a little like this at 7 months because he is just gorgeous.
Sam


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats...you have a cute long stock coated puppy.....no matter what "term" anyone uses, the puppy IS a long stock coated puppy.

Best wishes....your puppy is very cute!


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am new to this forum and I can't figure out how to post a question... so I apologize for posing it on this thread. I am a first time GS owner. My puppy is going to be 17 weeks old tomorrow. I paid A LOT of money for her, and I am told that she doesn't look pure breed because her coat is chocolate and tan, no black... Also, when I got her two weeks ago, she looked really undernoorished, at only 10.4lbs, with poor muscle tone. She is now 15.7lbs. Her coat looks very fuzzy and has no shine at all. In the beginning I thought it was due to poor diet, or maybe she was going to shed this coat in exchange for a more lush one... but after the comment that about looking like a mutt... I just have to wonder... I would love to post a photo, if someone can suggest me how.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Load your pictures onto a site like flickr or photobucket, and copy the direct link. Then on here, in the post box, click the little image icon (the little yellow one with the mountain), paste the link info into it, and wa-la! Photo!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I can tell you what kind of coat she has but only with CAREFUL observation. You must immediately send her to me and let me keep her forever. Then I will be able to tell toy.


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for the tip on pics!! These aren't the best pics, but they show the color as close to what it looks like in person


----------



## Anja vom Spokane (Jan 13, 2013)

She's a fuzzybutt! LOL. That's what my breeder calls em when they look like that.


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

Gee, thanks!! Lol... question is, is she going to keep the fuzzybutt or she going to shed it? And I am not even sure if the color is brown or gray maybe? It really looks brown to me, but doesn't even had that "saddle-back" look that I love so much in GS...  Can anyone tell if she doesn't look purebred GSD? I would really like to know...


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

DD126 said:


> Gee, thanks!! Lol... question is, is she going to keep the fuzzybutt or she going to shed it? And I am not even sure if the color is brown or gray maybe? It really looks brown to me, but doesn't even had that "saddle-back" look that I love so much in GS...  Can anyone tell if she doesn't look purebred GSD? I would really like to know...


Did you change your name? Your puppy's color will change and she gets older. She will most likely get lighter. Gus was almost all black when I got him and hes covered in silver now. She looks pure bred to me.


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

GusGus said:


> Did you change your name? Your puppy's color will change and she gets older. She will most likely get lighter. Gus was almost all black when I got him and hes covered in silver now. She looks pure bred to me.


Dear GusGus, I have to apologize to jaymas100 for using his/her thread for my post. I am new here and I still haven't figure out how to start a new thread. So, again, my apologies to jaymas100. But to answer your question, no I didn't change my name. I just signed up right before I wrote on this thread... So, I hope you were looking at my pictures posted in link #10.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

there is no doubt in my mind you have a coated puppy. Her coat is much too thick to be a stock coat and with her ear floofies she is defintiely a long coated pup. Trust me


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> there is no doubt in my mind you have a coated puppy. Her coat is much too thick to be a stock coat and with her ear floofies she is defintiely a long coated pup. Trust me


I've been doing some reading on coats and I've found some confusing information out there. One link I found here 4GSD - Coat Colours describes two kind of "coated" GS, one called Plush Coat (more desirable for showing), and one called Long Stock (even though it has an undercoat, it's not a desirable length), and a last one called Standard Long Coat (considered a fault). Also, it looks to me (and what do I know??  that she maybe have what it's called a blanket coat? Both her parent had that Saddle look though. The dark brown color on her back goes down almost around her belly... Today she woke up and both ears were up!


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks purebred to me. Cute puppy.

And to the original poster, love your puppies coat.













DD126 said:


> I am new to this forum and I can't figure out how to post a question... so I apologize for posing it on this thread. I am a first time GS owner. My puppy is going to be 17 weeks old tomorrow. I paid A LOT of money for her, and I am told that she doesn't look pure breed because her coat is chocolate and tan, no black... Also, when I got her two weeks ago, she looked really undernoorished, at only 10.4lbs, with poor muscle tone. She is now 15.7lbs. Her coat looks very fuzzy and has no shine at all. In the beginning I thought it was due to poor diet, or maybe she was going to shed this coat in exchange for a more lush one... but after the comment that about looking like a mutt... I just have to wonder... I would love to post a photo, if someone can suggest me how.


----------

